# Meetup - Nashville/Middle, Tennessee area



## gmlong31 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello all,

For years I've been wanting to create a group that gives those who suffer from social anxiety or other forms of mental health a place where they can share their experiences in an open, non-judgemental environment, comprising of people who are going through similar struggles.

And with this idea in my head for so many years, it wasn't until recently I decided to put my thoughts into action and pull the trigger on this. However, when researching to see what was available in Nashville area in terms of support for SA, it was the same old song, there were little to no resources available.

And that breaks my heart, it really does.

I've been on the path to recovery with SA for 3 years now, and I wish all during that time I had a group of people's support to fall back on, when I all I did was view the world as dark, cold, lonely place.

Basically, I want to give you what I never had, so this is the only way I know how to do it. I'm no doctor, psychiatrist, or counselor, I'm just a regular dude that cares. I want to hear what you say, and I personally want to share my feelings and experiences with you too.

We're all good people that want control back into our lives and want a group of people that will be there to catch us when we fall.

You shouldn't have to suffer this alone, so please join today, and if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

http://www.meetup.com/ProjectHappiness/

Peace and love, y'all.

Sincerely,

Grahm


----------



## Abrin (Jul 20, 2010)

It's good to hear that you've had some success overcoming SA.

I live in the area, so I'll try to make it to any future meetings.


----------

